# ~WEBSITES FOR SOME I.B.S. ANSWERS~



## out_of_luck (Jan 11, 2005)

~Hi,This topic is on I.B.S. sites as you know~So i have found some good resources to find info on I.B.S.~I hope they are helpful to you.***Also if you know anymore I.B.S. sites then Please post a reply and add the site to the list***Thankz





















----->







I.B.S. SiTeZ







<-------www.panix.com/~ibs http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/irritab...elsyndrome.html http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/ibs_ez/ www.ibsassociation.orgwww.irritable-bowel-syndrome.netwww.aboutibs.org http://ibscrohns.about.com/od/irritablebowelsyndrome/ http://my.webmd.com/medical_information/co...ibs/default.htm http://qualitycounts.com/fpibs.html http://www.diseasedirectory.net/Digestive_...me/default.aspx http://www.aafp.org/afp/20030515/2157.html http://www.bodyandfitness.com/Information/Health/bowel.htm http://www.mckinley.uiuc.edu/health-info/d...c/irr-bowe.html http://www.curezone.com/dis/1.asp?C0=197 ../diet/ http://www.savonhealth.com/savonhealth/sav...view&subCatID=3 http://www.ibs-help.com/ http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs03.htm ~~~~~~*Im always lookin for some more websitez and info on i.b.s. so if i find any i qill for sure share them with all of you*~~~~~~*if u ever need someone to talk to about troubles or if u just need a friend certainly just e-mail me or add me to your msn list ### lightning_girl_18###hotmail.com







and Good luck to all of you on life with i.b.s.







i know itz hard but hang in there!


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

forgot mine :0www.ibshealth.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Here's a few more!







www.ibstales.com www.irritable-bowel-syndrome.ws www.ibsaudioprogram100.comwww....com/hypnosiswww.iffgd.orgwww.aboutibs.org/Publications/HypnosisPalsson.html


----------

